# anyone have pics of black hair with highlights?



## girl507 (Oct 21, 2008)

I have black hair and really want to get highlights in my hair, but I want something with just small streaks around my head, like streaks that are only a cm wide. I want something natural looking, but kinda sexy. I have tan skin and am indian. Any pics of black hair with highlights would help to give me an idea of what i want and like


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 21, 2008)

I had dark brown hair, but I guess from far away it looked black to some people.
Anywho, when my uncle did my hair, he bleached? my hair to make the highlights blend in with my hair color. IDK if this helps but...
these were my highlights from last year.






lol, sorry was playing in toys r us. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Those are the only pics I had.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 21, 2008)

hth!

ETA: Padma Lakshmi









Monica Cruz (arguably dark brown with highlights but I thought I'd add it anyway)


----------

